# Routed SlotCar Track



## skeeter (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Guys, just seen the slotcar link and decided to post a few pics of my custom built track. Its 7'x18' with 18* banking all hand built from 1/2 MDF then routed painted and wired. Paint was garage floor coating from Lowe's it gave a great surface for use with foam tires and tire prep. Drivers stations,
circuit panels and controllers came from Professor Motor all the wire came from Lowe's also. Contact rails on th track are made using 7/32 wide copper tape (used in stain glass shops) and lay'd down after final painting. The whole job took dad and I 3 months working every nite and weekends. But the finished product is awesome the flex cars can turn laps in the 1-2 sec. range.

Any build questions or anyone wanting more pics just ask.

Skeeter


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy frijole! That's a *nice* track!!! First rate! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

My kinda track!!! Banked and fast!!! Looks great.:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Way Gnarly Oval! THose bankings look FAST! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ovals rule.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow skeets thats a fresh oval! nice job .thats what i like ger right in there and get yer hands dirty man. you,ll reap the reward of countless hours of fun and fulfilment!! route on .


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Nice track!....Go fast....turn left......repeat!
Has to be a LOT of fun.


----------



## skeeter (Nov 26, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, maybe with winter coming up I'll get to enjoy it a little more. I finshed the track this past Mar. and our (Big Car) race season started in April...so all summer I've raced. Our season ends in Oct. we only have 2 races left and then......we hit the slots for a little fun!!

Skeeter


----------

